# Adware / Adverlinkz???



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Adverlinkz?

Looking in our referrers, I noticed a bunch of traffic coming from Adverlinkz. I clicked on the referrer link and it linked back to our site.

I found a site for adverlinkz, with no way to contact them.
Welcome to Adverlinkz

found a few other threads, similar to this:

Help with Adverlinkz adware - AffiliateFairPlay Affiliate Marketing Testing Service

anyone familiar with this Adware practice?


----------



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

mod/rewrite was the solution, blocking anything from the adverlinkz url.

dem bastards


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

So basically they were sending hits to your site from an adware program in order to make it seem like you were one of their clients (or to make you want to advertise with them to send even more traffic).

I remember spam sites used to do that years ago to try to draw you to their site (send fake referrals to your server logs to make you wonder how you were linked).


----------



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

follow this link:

this link goes to:

True Jeans
Lucky Brand Jeans
Metropark
Gama Go

Tops And Polos


----------

